# Photos of short coat or "mole coat" GSDs?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello!
I was just wondering if anyone has any photos they can post of GSDs with very short coats or "mole coats" (rather than 'plush coat'). I am trying to show someone what they look like but I can't find any photos when I did a google search.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is Ninja, she is ten months in this photo. I am not sure whether this is a "mole coat" but it is certainly shorter than her sister's who is not a long coat. 

The first two are of Ninja and the last is her sister Milla -- same age.

Ninja:


















And Milla:









Milla's coat is longer under the belly, though you cannot see it, the backs of the hind legs, the shoulders and neck and the but. She seems to have long guard hairs, while Ninja's is shorter all around.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The tail too, Milla has longer hair on the tail. I would call her plush, but certainly not coated. 

Ninja weighs six pounds more than Milla, and is a little smaller, she is a tank. Milla is all hair and ribsy.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

To me, this is what a mole coat looks like, even when Auca is not purebred, but a GSD (plush) with Belgian Shepherd (Groenendael!) cross


















Compare with Ninja (which I wouldn't consider mole coat, just short) the lack of a quality undercoat.


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

Dax is not purebred, but he does have a very close coat:










Kira also has a pretty close coat, at least compared to Bosco who had a plush coat:










Dax's coat might be due to whatever other breed is in him, as he doesn't seem to really have much undercoat (it's there, but barely there). Kira has a GSD coat. It's just not plush. She doesn't shed *nearly* as much as Bosco did. He just had so much undercoat. I could get a huge pile of hair out of one thigh when he was in explosion mode.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

thanks, I had never heard the term used before, and thought is was more like a short stock coat. 

Yes, Ninja has an undercoat, it is starting to come out now, uhg!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

so far none of the dogs pictured resemble what i've known as a mole coat. close coats sure, but a mole coat would be more similar to a doberman.

there is some speculation over wether or not the dog below is PB, but he is believed to be.

mole coats are not at all common.










here is another thread about it from last year:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Board=1&Number=752673


----------

